# Watanabe Nakiri handles



## valgard (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm almost sure I will be getting a Watanabe Nakiri 180 for San Valentine from my wife. I have seen a lot of people saying that getting the chestnut-horn handle is not worth it. Are his chestnut-horn handles bad or what? The alternative of rehandling is cool and all but may cost the same or more than the knife itself vs ~$55 for his upgraded handle (and IMO in pictures at least goes well with the KU).


----------



## valgard (Feb 14, 2017)

If someone has an opinion and for some reason doesn't want to post a comment please PM me, this concerns a choice I will have to make in the following 2-4 days. My question is, why would it not be worth getting the chestnut + horn handle option (6000 JPY and I like it aesthetically) or even Ho + Horn (3500 JPY). I definitely don't want the one with the plastic ferrule and trying first to see if I like it enough to have it rehandled is not an option, this is a gift from my wife and will come engraved so it will have to stay.


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 14, 2017)

https://www.kitchenknifefora.com/threads/available-for-sale.2235/page-12

No experience but you should contact this man either here or on instagram, https://www.instagram.com/icanhaschzbrgr/

Most of his handles are $50-$75, I'm not sure how often he produces them but I know he does work for dalman. I'd also fb message dalman about a mascur and reindeer handle, I know he semi mass produces them and Dalmans handles are "lit" as the kids would say.

Burnt chestnut and horn is a beautiful combination for what it's worth. The chestnut is super grippy.


----------



## XooMG (Feb 14, 2017)

Unless you want something more ostentatious, the standard upgrade to horn/chestnut seems good.


----------



## valgard (Feb 14, 2017)

Thx Godslayer. I like how the chestnut looks with the KU finish, I'm curious about the FF of the handles Watanabe uses since several people have mentioned that getting that upgraded handle is not worth it.



Godslayer said:


> https://www.kitchenknifefora.com/threads/available-for-sale.2235/page-12
> 
> No experience but you should contact this man either here or on instagram, https://www.instagram.com/icanhaschzbrgr/
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 14, 2017)

I have the 165 pro which comes standard with the horn and burnt chestnut handle. Mine has a small gap that DH says only I would notice. When I said I wanted to rehandle it he talked me out of it as the burnt chestnut handle really does go well with the finish on the blade.

Pay for the upgrade (no plastic for you!!!) - you will have an awesome blade with a decent handle. If I were honest with myself I would say it leans toward the nicer end of the stock handle spectrum of my knifes (K&S knives excluded of course!)

You. will. love. this. knife!


----------



## valgard (Feb 14, 2017)

XooMG said:


> Unless you want something more ostentatious, the standard upgrade to horn/chestnut seems good.


Thx, and nope I personally don't think a very fancy handle would go well with the KU finish (my personal taste here and others would feel deferent I'm sure). Plus I don't want anything too heavy for the handle. In my mind the ideal handle for that knife would be two tone dark wood (there are a few colours that come to my mind including just shades of brown)


----------



## valgard (Feb 14, 2017)

Thx Captain, I was hoping for you to chime in too. I think I will go for the chestnut and horns upgrade since I like the looks and it seems they are not bad after all. 
@Godslayer thx for the pointers, I may use them in the future for other knives. I love the look of Dalman's "basic" handles btw.



TheCaptain said:


> I have the 165 pro which comes standard with the horn and burnt chestnut handle. Mine has a small gap that DH says only I would notice. When I said I wanted to rehandle it he talked me out of it as the burnt chestnut handle really does go well with the finish on the blade.
> 
> Pay for the upgrade (no plastic for you!!!) - you will have an awesome blade with a decent handle. If I were honest with myself I would say it leans toward the nicer end of the stock handle spectrum of my knifes (K&S knives excluded of course!)
> 
> You. will. love. this. knife!


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 14, 2017)

Something I will say is never buy a watanabe saya, no one has ever said it's worth the $80+ it costs and many haven't been proppery fitted


----------



## valgard (Feb 14, 2017)

Thx, I wasn't planning to.


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2017)

Ian at Haburn has done some rehandles that are stunning. And I recall seeing a Watanabe saya from there. You migItht query him on availability. 

Or go with the upgrade. It really deserves more (for us western folks anyway) than the plastic stock piece.


----------



## riba (Feb 15, 2017)

When I was shopping for a Watanabe nakiri, my options were the 165 with horn or the 180 with plastic (due to budget constraints).

I am happily using the 180 and am not considering rehandling.... Just to give a different sound 

(I am actually unhappy that I am happy with the plastic ferrule, as Anton/icanhaschzbrgr graciously offered to make me a handle in case I was displeased with it.... What about that...)


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 15, 2017)

I have asked Watanabe to put a horn hilt on mine. At that time there was no oval upgraded handle. I imagine he's just put a horn hilt on the standard d-shaped handle he offers today. It works beautifully for me.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 15, 2017)

While I think a Watanabe nakiri is certainly deserving of something better than a plastic ferrule, the upgrade from a slightly over one inch piece of plastic to a slightly over one inch piece of buffalo horn for ~$52 (based on current exchange) doesn't make sense. Though it's surprisingly difficult to find spare handles around.


----------



## krx927 (Feb 15, 2017)

I never seen his standard (plastic horn) handles, but on my 240 gyuto I did upgrade to Octagonal Keyaki. Pretty pricey but worth the money.

Personally I do not like much the custom flashy handles. Last year I did purchase really nice handle from Anton. Really beautiful handle but somehow I prefer my knives with classic Japanese handles. They suit them better. + custom handles are much heavier.

I would say go for the upgrade.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 16, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> Something I will say is never buy a watanabe saya, no one has ever said it's worth the $80+ it costs and many haven't been proppery fitted



The sayas are kinda expensive but they are nice traditional sayas and friction fit (at least mine are). You could get a custom saya from Lefty or Mokuzo probably for the same or less though unless you want it made with fancy woods or materials.

This Watanabe saya would be totally worth it IMO:






As for the handles, I think people say "not worth it" because of the cost, although a custom would generally be more.


----------

